# Laura Mercier Foundation & shade question



## Darleene (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi!

I cant buy laura mercier here in austria 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




So i have to order at ebay ... and i have no idea because of the shade and also what foundation i should order.
I have also really sensitive skin with lots of redness.
What foundation would be better?
The oil free foundation, the Moisturizing Foundation or the silk creme foundation. I read that the silk creme foundation would be great for rosacea skin...
And what shade? hmm.. i`m a nc30 at mac and beige at bobbi brown.
Maybe Warm Ivory or Sunny Beige at the oil free & moisturizing foundation?
For the silk creme foundation i have no idea what shade i should order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you soo much!!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 14, 2007)

I don't know how much help this will be but I've got light skin with yellow undertones and can wear LM Warm Ivory in oil free, and all of the slik creme shades were too dark for me according to the MA who tried to match me. This was when they first came out and she said she thought they would eventually introduce more shades. So far that hasn't been the case. I have rosacea too and thought the ingredients looked pretty rosacea-friendly *except* for the propylene glycol at the very end. I know some rosaceans can tolerate PG, but I can't. The slik creme does have much less PG than her other foundations though. Anyway, I ended up with Alima  mineral make-up, which I'm really happy with as far as my rosacea goes, and it also has great shade selections.


----------



## ms_bloom (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm NC30 / Warm Sand and my match in Laura Mercier is Sunny Beige.

You might find this web page with foundation shade comparisons helpful: http://members.lycos.co.uk/chiaxx/foundation.html


----------



## Salynn (Jan 23, 2007)

I am MAC NC30, LM powder foundation n.3.
I use Oil free foundation in Sunny Beige, Moisturizing foundation in Vanilla Beige (the Sunny beige in Moisturizing fdt is too light), Silk cream in Bamboo beige which a bit too dark for my skin but Ivory Beige is a bit too light.

If you have dry, combination to dry, i won't suggest you the Oil free foundation becasue it would be too dry. The Moisturzing one is much better (not oily at all).


----------



## ticklemethu (Jan 23, 2007)

Ooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just bought the Silk one today!!!!!


----------



## Darleene (Jan 23, 2007)

Thank you so much!!
That helps.. now i can order at ebay!


----------

